# Lawn treatment tool recommendation



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Specifically looking for fertilizer spreaders and backpack sprayer.

Have about 1/3 of an acre. Any suggestions? I was just going to get the highest rated one from Amazon/Lowe's.

Any specific recommendations?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A quality spreader is a fantastic tool, not to be skimped on. 
I would recommend any spreader that has pneumatic tires. Pushing them over obstacles is easy and they glide over the lawn. From there, I'd recommend an Earthway 2170 or Lesco. 
These sized spreaders allow for less refilling on things that are spread in large quantities like Milo or grains. They also just happen to fit a Gregson-Clark drop-in sprayer when you get sick of using a hand-pump or backpack sprayer.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

+1 on the earthway. I have the 2150 and love it. It's built very well. The pneumatic tires are definitely an upgrade compared to the cheaper spreaders I used to have. If you have a site one landscape supply close you might also check out the Lesco models.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> +1 on the earthway. I have the 2150 and love it. It's built very well. The pneumatic tires are definitely an upgrade compared to the cheaper spreaders I used to have. If you have a site one landscape supply close you might also check out the Lesco models.


That is surprising to hear as everyone amazon gives them a so-so review.

I plan on going to the site-one store today to see if they have any.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

Are you sure you're looking at the 2150 reviews and not the 2050? The reviews overall look pretty good except that it was "hard to assemble". As far as that goes, yes it took ore time than assembling a big box Scott's version, but it was certainly not difficult. I haven't had to tighten any bolts on the thing since I've purchased it in 2012. In any event, let us know what you end up with!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Is there a spreader with metal gearbox , or are they all made with plastic because of the fertilizer/water environment?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Is there a spreader with metal gearbox , or are they all made with plastic because of the fertilizer/water environment?


From what I've seen, Spyker has an all aluminum gearbox, but those are big $$


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> Are you sure you're looking at the 2150 reviews and not the 2050? The reviews overall look pretty good except that it was "hard to assemble". As far as that goes, yes it took ore time than assembling a big box Scott's version, but it was certainly not difficult. I haven't had to tighten any bolts on the thing since I've purchased it in 2012. In any event, let us know what you end up with!


Actually you are right. I was looking at the 2050p not the 2150. The 2150 has a lot better reviews. Is it a worthwhile upgrade for the extra money? It doesn't seem like amazon has a good stock on the earthway stuff except the 2050p.

Is earthway and lesco the only 2 brands you would look at? The lesco is probably out of my price range at 400+$.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

I think for me it was definitely worth the money. I looked again at the 2050p and it looks like the lever that controls the flow of fert is pretty flimsy. This is not so with the 2150. It's also very adjustable. I figured the lesco models would be pretty expensive, but I didn't know they were over 400...yikes! I don't know of any other options off the top of my head that are in the same quality/price range as the earthway but if I find one I'll post it here.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> I think for me it was definitely worth the money. I looked again at the 2050p and it looks like the lever that controls the flow of fert is pretty flimsy. This is not so with the 2150. It's also very adjustable. I figured the lesco models would be pretty expensive, but I didn't know they were over 400...yikes! I don't know of any other options off the top of my head that are in the same quality/price range as the earthway but if I find one I'll post it here.


Have you heard of Agri-Fab? It seems to be getting pretty good reviews. It also got a 4.3 star rating on Home depot website as well.

Agri-Fab 45-0462 Push Broadcast Spreader https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002U0KDH8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_sCiEzbB2QJ9TN


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

kur1j said:


> RockyMtnLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> > I think for me it was definitely worth the money. I looked again at the 2050p and it looks like the lever that controls the flow of fert is pretty flimsy. This is not so with the 2150. It's also very adjustable. I figured the lesco models would be pretty expensive, but I didn't know they were over 400...yikes! I don't know of any other options off the top of my head that are in the same quality/price range as the earthway but if I find one I'll post it here.
> ...


I've heard of the brand, but I'm not necessarily familiar with their products. It looks like it is pretty sturdy overall.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Check out zoro.com. They're running a 20% off lawn gear sale right now. I was able to get an Earthway 2170 from them with a similar sale in May for $160. About $30 cheaper than amazon with their prime price.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Check out zoro.com. They're running a 20% off lawn gear sale right now. I was able to get an Earthway 2170 from them with a similar sale in May for $160. About $30 cheaper than amazon with their prime price.


Awesome! Done. Earthway 2170 is on its way 150$ shipped. Thanks!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kur1j said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > Check out zoro.com. They're running a 20% off lawn gear sale right now. I was able to get an Earthway 2170 from them with a similar sale in May for $160. About $30 cheaper than amazon with their prime price.
> ...


Same here, even though I just ordered my backpack sprayer yesterday and it shipped today :lol:


----------

